# Half a Recipe



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Found this on the net...Empty nesters here.

When it comes to baking, I often half the recipes. 
Especially things like pound cake.

Also, for cutting a recipe in 1/3 - this is handy...


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My wife will love that because she measures everything to the exact amount. She will dig out the tablespoon measure and level it perfectly. I grab a table spoon from the silverware drawer and "close enough".

The reasoning for close enough is, that is how a recipe starts and then they decide on a measure to print.

I'll copy that for her, thanks.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes Bud, When I cook, I wing it...but baking takes a bit more
finesse...This is handy for baking...I use it to 1/2 a lot of recipes...

Especially when you have to half a 1/3 or half of 3/4 ...etc
I usually just do it with tablespoons- 16 tablespoons are a cup,
but as your actually do it, you can easily mess up.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being Siri said 1/3 of 1/4 cup is about 0.08333 it's looking as if a whole new set of measuring spoons may be in order. I'll have to work on that in my retirement spare time.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Found this on the net...Empty nesters here.
> 
> When it comes to baking, I often half the recipes.
> Especially things like pound cake.
> ...





That's good. I a homemade version inside my cabinet door.


I also do some of it in Excel for better math. 



But, if you are interested they are several websites that will do the work for you. The bite is that unless you keep your recipes on your computer you have to type it all in.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The real rub comes in when you are using cream of tartar and baking soda to substitute for baking powder. 1/2t CT+1/4t soda = 1t BP. Gets to be some funny measurements reducing or increasing a recipe. 2 1/2t BP=1 1/4t CT+5/8t soda. I think, yes 5/8 is 1/2 of 1 1/4


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Why in God's name would anyone want to only bake a half recipe of Pound Cake?

Now I am craving it. 

Thanks a lot Joann!!


----------

